# UltraProjector



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Has anyone on the forum puchased one of these yet? 

UltraProjector.com - Weather-Proof, Stand-Alone Video Projector - Home

They seem like a low-cost, low-fuss alternative for projecting.

I'm thinking of ordering in the next few days (while the price is still $159). Thought I'd try to get some input first.

Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

There was a post on this a recently, a few concerns as to a 12 watt LED & only 900 lums. Most of my projectors are at 1100 min lums (used for Hallowindows ) & is great....... 
no one has bought one yet for an actual hands on review......you might be it...... It sounds like would be good to load & go without a dvd or pc connected.Would make things less bulky.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks cool, I would be very interested to hear how it works. How much is the price going to go up?


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

After some more research I'm thinking this may not be the way to go. They got some pretty bad reviews from Gizmodo and forum member concerns went pretty much unanswered in the thread under props called "Electronic/Software: Hallowindow 2009". Around page 13 there starts to be some discussion about this thing - none of which is very good. More and more it looks like InFocus is the way to go.


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Markgoodson - I'll be curious to see how you like it. Like my post right before yours states, the more I researched the product the more negative feedback I was finding. Please post back and let us know how you like yours.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread as well...

Hope it works well!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I will be watching to.This could be the perfect haunt projector for me.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

markgoodson said:


> I’m going to buy one and see, I had just bought a few of these 3M 78-9236-7702-1 MPro110 1280 x 768 LED Projector ( )
> 
> Literally before this post came up and it’s only 10 lumens! The fact that you can see it with the lights on, it’s weather resistant, $160 and 900 lumens to me makes this a no brainer. Glad you found this, I have never seen it before, I will keep you posted when I get it.
> 
> Edited* added link


I hate to burst your bubble but the resolution is not 1280x768, its actually 640x480, which is the typical for these LED pjs

3M MPro110 LED Projector Review

Victor


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Not to bash UltraProjector, but the ultraprojector's resolution is very low. 
When projecting a larger image of 50" or more; the pixels will be so big that it will make the image blurry and pixelated. Unless one plans on using the ultra projector for smaller projected uses, It should be avoided in my opinion.

Next year, I'd like to plan on having a group buy for a projector. I'm currently working with a projector manufacturer developing a projector that will be perfect for halloween use.


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

I wouldn't mind getting one of these if they are decent. I would not expect the same quality as a higher priced unit.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is what I have been using for the last 4 years. I use it for Xmas and Halloween. Its a lost cost alternative to a projector but works surprisingly well. I see that he is out of stock but an email to the guy may tell you when some will be available. Its just a box with a frenzel lens on each end, a sleeve for the box attaches to a 13 inch tv. The box fits in the sleeve and you just adjust it "in and out of the sleeve" until the image is focused.

You put on these babies in the window playing the Santa video and you will stop traffic, everyone loves it. Of course this is just one small items I use for halloween. I guess us Haunters are alot more creative then those christmas decorators. 

Virtual Santa :: ChristmasLightShow.Com


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Pre-orders were supposed to ship Oct 1st. Did anyone receive theirs yet?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I read on the website that there was a delay till the 8th I think.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegor said:


> Not to bash UltraProjector, but the ultraprojector's resolution is very low.
> When projecting a larger image of 50" or more; the pixels will be so big that it will make the image blurry and pixelated. Unless one plans on using the ultra projector for smaller projected uses, It should be avoided in my opinion.
> 
> Next year, I'd like to plan on having a group buy for a projector. I'm currently working with a projector manufacturer developing a projector that will be perfect for halloween use.


If I got one it would be used for singing pumpkins dvd which would be very small projection.


----------



## mrwizzer (Aug 21, 2006)

walkingcorpse said:


> Pre-orders were supposed to ship Oct 1st. Did anyone receive theirs yet?


How about now? I'm interested in hearing some first hand reviews myself.

Thanks!


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

These could have some interesting applications. The 320x240 resolution is very low but would work fine for quite a few things.

I'll be interested to hear what you think Mark!


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm very interested to hear first hand reviews from haunters!
I'm looking for a small projector to use for a tombstone. I got a DVD with changing tombstones and animation. Very cool on a white tombstone


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

I got mine the other day and tried it out. I am using it in the back of my garage projecting forward to show through a white sheet hanging near the front of the garage above and behind a few of the life-size Gemmy animated figures.

It is definitely not as bright as the LCD projector I used last year (borrowed) but that projector is not available this year and to buy one used is at least $300.

It will serve the purpose for what I am using it for. I'm not sure how well it would work outside with other lights on. I have no other lights on in the garage other than a black light at the entrance.

I am having no luck in loading the Hallowindow I & II videos that I bought last year onto the machine. Apparently they have to be converted into a format that the projector can play, but I can't figure this out. The pre-loaded images work good, but there is no audio. Plus two of the images have wording that I have to try and figure out how to reverse them for the rear projection that I am using.

I emailed the company to hopefully get some help on converting the Hallowindow shows to run on the projector. If anybody has any ideas as well as a way to reverse the 2 pre-loaded images that display wording I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

markgoodson said:


> There is a link in the instructions to a free converter tool.



I downloaded the converter tool, but I cannot find the proper file to convert on the Hallowindow DVD to get the video segment that I want. I am not sure how to find the right file(s).


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if the Hallowindow DVD is encrypted or not. If it is, you'll need to use something like DVD Decrypter or Smart Ripper to pull the files onto your hard drive. Converting them to AVI from there should be easy.

If it's not encrypted (which I really don't think it is) you just need to locate the correct VOB files off the DVD and convert them to AVI.

If you have a video of the projector in action I think we'd all really like to see it. It's definitely limited as to what it can do but there are still a number of very interesting applications for something like this.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

OpenTrackRacer said:


> If it's not encrypted (which I really don't think it is) you just need to locate the correct VOB files off the DVD and convert them to AVI.


I don't believe it is encrypted. I guess I can try converting all of the VOB files to AVI and then play them to find the ones I want. I'll try it tonight after I get home from work. 

I'll also see if I can get a video of the projector working in my garage tonight as well.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

There are programs, like VirtualDub, VOB2AVI, etc that you could use as well. Google VirtualDub, VOB2AVI and how to convert VOB to AVI and such.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks to all the purchasers who replied. I'm gonna wait and see what kind of projectors show up on black friday.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

How about this one I got it and I like it. My neighbors and I are planning on a Haunted Drive-in them with one movie running each driveway.








Walmart.com: Torpedo AL-100 6' Video Projector: Kids' Electronics


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

I am starting to plan for next years Halloween already, and I spotted the EyeClops mini-projector at Amazon.com. I would only be using it for an attempt at the Grim Grinning Ghosts busts.

Would the quality be ok for that? Has anyone purchased one and can give an idea of the quality? Would the Sharper Image Projector be a better buy?


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

markgoodson, just a thought on triggering... I would have thought that since it plays the video file on startup, this would actually be better for triggering? I envisioned this projector plugged into a standard PIR sensor from a set of security lights?


----------



## Marc-UK (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't have my Hallowindows DVD near me at the moment, but I DO know that there is a directory on the DVD that contains the animations. They can be copied straight off of the DVD onto your PC and then converted. They are in M4V format. Once copied off the CD, just convert them to whatever the projector needs. I used Sony Vegas to convert mine, but there are many free converters that will convert M4V. 

I copied my animations off so I could loop them in with some older Hallowindow material into one big file, then play on my laptop via my projector.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

DamoTheRed said:


> I am starting to plan for next years Halloween already, and I spotted the EyeClops mini-projector at Amazon.com. I would only be using it for an attempt at the Grim Grinning Ghosts busts.
> 
> Would the quality be ok for that? Has anyone purchased one and can give an idea of the quality? Would the Sharper Image Projector be a better buy?


Eyeclops would be a waste of money for any projecting, my friend got one for his kid & he had the same idea to use it on Halloween. 
We tried to project HW.....sound was ok, but blurry at a few ft, got worse as we pulled it back from window.....a kids toy to amuse them, that's it.......


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for that honest reply Dark Lord... how about the Sharper Image projector? As I say, my only intention is to attempt projecting onto busts. (Definitely not paying out big bucks though!!!  )


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 15, 2010)

I just wanted to answer some questions about the Ultraprojector.(I just purchased 2 more)
While you won't be watching the Super Bowl on it, it does a very good job of projecting a decent image.
The resolution sounds poor,but I was(am) quite impressed with the image quality.
I purchased one to project a spectre into a mausoleum for this years(2010) yard display.It did take me a little while to get the hang of converting and editing videos to use on the projector,but once that was done,everything fell into place.(They do provide links to download an AVI convertor,Screen video capture program,and a dubbing program)
I've used all of these programs,and actually edited my "spectre" so that it would be more crisp on the projector.( I bought a spectre loop video)
I've projected images from 30 feet away,and while they won't look good up close,at 30 feet (and a 8-10 foot image) it looks very good from that distance.
It's perfect for projecting onto pumpkins as well.
I'm not affiliated with UP ,but I have had great service from them.Like I said,I bought 2 more today,because this projector(nice price and good images) has opened so many possibilites.
I'll be using these for my Christmas display as well to project Santa "checking his list in a gingerbread house' and maybe even a talking snowman.Also,you can project still images as well by converting the image to an .avi file(via a video editor) and letting the image run in a loop.
My next step is producing some of my own videos to use.
Just my 2 cents on this projector.


----------



## mriggins (Sep 24, 2010)

Nickinbama said:


> It's perfect for projecting onto pumpkins as well.
> .


I just got mine today. Wanted to add the comment that I would NOT recommend this projector IF you intent is to use it project onto PUMPKINS/BUSTS, etc. (IE, multiple objects like the Grim Grinning Ghosts busts or multiple pumpkins)

Landscaped video, forget it, if it has more than one object that is not centered in the video.

Other then that this is a very good little unit if you plan on just projecting centered video onto windows, or centered video onto an item. (Not items, plural)

Let me explain.

I bought a video of pumpkins singing the haunted mansion grim grinning ghosts. These are pumpkin faces designed to be projected onto 3 pumpkins sitting side by side.

The middle face is great and works. The two side video faces are half blurred.

That's because the screen inside the projector is landscaped, and it's projecting out a circular sleeve. You can't fit a rectangle through a circle.

So again, if you plan on doing objects landscaped or side by side, forget it. Only video that has something centered and in the middle is going to work with this projector.

If that's what you have, great, this is a good unit for the price.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 15, 2010)

Does your projector display a 4:3 white screen when booting up?I'm kinda confused.You say the video is landscaped,then you said it wouldn't project a landscaped video?
I've done numerous videos with it,including the singing pumkins(but I didn't shoot the video on to a pumpkin,it was on a flat surface.) and I didn't have any trouble seeing the entire video.Left,right,and middle was fine.
Also,have you adjusted the focus on projector?They don't include instructions for that and ya kinda have to figure that one out on your own.
That said,I'm putting my Halloween display up this weekend.Although I've tested the projector against the house,walls,etc.,,this will be the first for trying it on my actual display.
I built a 16ft x 16ft tall haunted house.Three projectors will shoot the video onto the doorway and two windows.We'll see how it goes.


----------



## wagstaff76 (Mar 3, 2009)

I bought a Sharper Image projector NIB from Ebay a couple weeks ago. I am very pleased with the performance! For a $70 projector it will work awesome for halloween! It's not too shabby in the house, either! Great for watching kids movies on movie night! It's definitely not HD, but for $70 bucks, who cares??


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought an Ultraprojector and used it for Halloween. John was really great in helping us convert our Hallowindow vids to work in the Ultraproj. We must not be skilled in that area bc we couldnt get the files to convert. He was a godsend doing that for us bc he didnt have to.

First we used the Ultraproj out an upstairs window. We dont have double windows unfort 
It worked great. Then we decided to see if it would proj out the open garage door using a king sized sheet. It worked fantastic all Halloween nite!!!! We were amazed bc we thought its not going to be bright enough/the pic would be too small etc. Boy were we were wrong, wrong, wrong!!! 
We also connected it to a Dewalt Black&Decker radio for sound. It was nice & loud then and could be heard from the street. No worries about not enough lumens/leds/not bright enough to be any good. It projected nice and bright even w/spotlights/florescent lights on other props nearby. The projected pics took up most of the garage door too. The pics could have taken up the entire opening, but we were restiricted by our wall oppos. the garage door. The proj could have done it no problem tho. It did a fantastic job was very bright on the sheet.
I had sooo many kids asking how we did it, and saying it was really cool. Some said they made sure they came to our house first thing, bc all the cool stuff we have every yr. That made my Halloween night!!!!


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

The resolution on this is not 640x480 it is 320x240 which is horrible. If you go to the details page on the projector the resolution is halfway down. Once you blow up your video it will look very blockly. You are better off buying a used projector. I


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

It worked just fine for us. If you have the $$$ then buy an expensive projector w/the most lumens/leds you can. If you have a limited budget tho, the Ultraproj is not a bad projector at all for the money. Esp when you are starting out for the 1st time. I am not related to the company/dont get anything $ from talking about the ultraproj. I just bought one this Halloween and we did proj for the first time w/it.

It worked fine for us 2 weeks b4 Halloween, all the way up to Halloween nite. We ran the proj every nite. The lumens are not as bright as an expensive projector, but we were still able to use it for Halloween just fine, and it projected video just fine. The video was nice/bright/clear. It was not blurry, not washed out, or a tiny projection, it was great and did what we asked of it. Im going to try to take some pics of it bc I put all my H stuff away. 
I used it across my garage door and it did a fine job and took up the door. 

Some people start off w/the ultraproj, for their first proj, or to use in upstairs windows to project eyes/small loops. Then they save for a more expensive projector the following yr for a bigger window etc. Then they end up using more than 1 proj for Halloween. 
There is nothing wrong w/a big proj and the ultraproj either. 
I cant wait to try the ultraproj on a tombstone as a rising ghost. That would be cool. You can put the ultraproj outside, you dont want to do that w/an expensive model. 
Just my thoughts that all.


----------



## ScarecrowTheater (Nov 5, 2011)

*Some Thread Necromancy*

With the end of the 2011 season, I'm already planning and budgetting for 2012, and one of the areas I'm really looking at adding to my show is projected effects. 

Here are some of the details:
-I'm looking to use some of John Hyer's Virtual 3D effects.
-I run a theater show where everyone is sitting in a dark tent. We have full control of lighting, so we can be projecting in complete darkness if needed. I don't think lumens will be an issue.
-I believe I can work with the 320x240 resolution if needed, but it obviously isn't ideal.
-We run the show using DMX control. I'd plan to put the ultraprojectors on a relay switch to activate at their ques, play their content, and then deactivate.
-The whole tent show is run off a single generator, so I'm counting total power with every effect or light I add to the show. (The low power needed on these projectors is one of the most desirable features for me.)

So some questions:
1) Does anyone know of any higher resolution projectors that have power usage even in the same ballpark?
2) When these activate, do they go straight into the video immediately? If not, how long is the delay? Is there a white/blue or other screen that comes up before the video starts? (That would obviously ruin effects since I'd be starting from powered down to make this work.)


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

I want a projector to run a small image like Mr. Chicken's haunted tombstone effect all month long. Does anyone know if this projector will stand up to moisture and sprinklers for an entire month? The image doesn't have to be incredible...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am planning on buying several ultraprojectors for this year. I love the fact that they are totally self contained and I will not have a bulky projector, DVD player, and cords running everywhere. It is also weatherproof. It is one of the projectors that Jon Hyers covers in his tutorial DVDs. He recommended it for smaller projections such as doors, windows, tombstones, walls, etc. And suggested a higher lumen projector for areas such as an entire yard or very long distance projecting. 

Jon also noted that your projector can have too high lumens for certain applications. Too high lumens will wash out your picture if it is too close from projector to projection point. So don't assume just because it has 3000 lumens it is better. Make sure you buy a projector suited for the environment in which you plan to use it.

Based on what the people who have actually used one said, it sounds like an adequate projector for my needs. For those who have used this and other projectors mentioned on here, I appreciate your feedback as I was looking into these ultraprojectors last year.


----------



## brianp110369 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have two ultraprojectors and I'm actually quite pleased with them. As Eyegore said above they ARE limited in terms of larger projections but for what I used them for they were perfect.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

A little over 200 bucks is not chump change. I realize projectors can be very expensive, but this one doesn't qualify as cheap impulse buying, that's for sure. And buying several? That's into 600 dollar territory! Not sure why but people talk a lot about projectors, but no one ever has video to really demonstrate the product well. Vids are king when it comes to deciding on projection. Please post if you have any.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it might work for small images in an extremely dark area.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Shockwave199 said:


> A little over 200 bucks is not chump change. I realize projectors can be very expensive, but this one doesn't qualify as cheap impulse buying, that's for sure. And buying several? That's into 600 dollar territory! Not sure why but people talk a lot about projectors, but no one ever has video to really demonstrate the product well. Vids are king when it comes to deciding on projection. Please post if you have any.


Gotta agree with you Shockwave!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Zombiegirl1 said:


> I bought an Ultraprojector and used it for Halloween. John was really great in helping us convert our Hallowindow vids to work in the Ultraproj. We must not be skilled in that area bc we couldnt get the files to convert. He was a godsend doing that for us bc he didnt have to.
> 
> First we used the Ultraproj out an upstairs window. We dont have double windows unfort
> It worked great. Then we decided to see if it would proj out the open garage door using a king sized sheet. It worked fantastic all Halloween nite!!!! We were amazed bc we thought its not going to be bright enough/the pic would be too small etc. Boy were we were wrong, wrong, wrong!!!
> ...



any video of the singing pumpkins useing this projector?


----------

